# Onkyo TX-NR809 Monitor 2 (Submon) Problem



## spytech (May 22, 2012)

So, I have had my 809 for quite a while now and finally got around to adding a second monitor. Unfortunately, I am not able to display NET source or use the output to display menus or anything built into the unit. (All other sources (HDMI Inputs) display fine when selected, except internal sources. I have selected both monitors in setup, I have selected just the second monitor and again only source inputs will display no NET no Tuner No menus, just a blue screen that the Onkyo is sending out @ [email protected]
Anyone have this issue or a resolution?. :hissyfit::rant::dumbcrazy:
Thanks Shacksters,


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Did the Onkyo ever do it right or is this the way it has been since you received it ?


----------



## spytech (May 22, 2012)

It is the first time I ever tried the output,


----------



## Dolus (Jul 31, 2013)

I am not sure if you mean there is no on screen display at all on either monitor, or just no screen display on the monitor connected to HDMI SUB OUT.

This from page 44 of the manual:-

The on-screen menus appear only on a TV that is
connected to the HDMI OUT MAIN. If your TV is
connected to other video outputs, use the AV
receiver’s display when changing settings.


----------



## spytech (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the response folks.
I have resolved the situation by installing an 1x2 splitter amplifier to the main output.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks like we learned something from you today, thanks for the update as well as the question.


----------

